# Anyone have this issue? Changed drive unit and now I’m told battery is faulty



## TesL.A (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi…anyone dealt with this. I took my 2014 model S in to change the 12 volt battery and drive unit. However now they say the car cannot go past 65 mph nor charge past the 70 miles I took it in for. Previos to this the car was charging to 179 and had no problems with speed. 
Any feed back will be appreciated.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's extremely rare for the main battery and 12v battery and drive unit to all go bad at the same time. I would have them look for a singular cause for all of them - something like a grounding issue.


----------



## TesL.A (Oct 8, 2021)

JasonF said:


> It's extremely rare for the main battery and 12v battery and drive unit to all go bad at the same time. I would have them look for a singular cause for all of them - something like a grounding issue.


Thanks Jadon! I'm going to do that. Appreciate the response.


----------



## TesL.A (Oct 8, 2021)

Sorry…Jason


----------

